
Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge - dmmalam
http://www.samsung.com/uk/galaxys6/index.html
======
joshmn
I'm really disappointed that they dropped support for MicroSD and battery
removal, which are (in my opinion) the biggest things that stand out versus
iPhone.

I guess I'll stick with my S5.

------
tariqr
Dont get it, why make both? Why make the customer decide on such mundane
criteria. Ridiculous.

~~~
gdulli
The curved screen is more expensive to make so it has to cost more. It looks
gimmicky and unnecessary but a lot of consumers have been trained to pay extra
for flashy design flourishes or innately feel better about doing so.

It's smart, this way Samsung can appeal to those types and also people who
just want a normal high-quality phone with no gimmicks at a more reasonable
price.

~~~
joshmn
I have a friend who is really drawn to stuff like this -- the curved screen.
He told me that it's great for swiping from the edge of your screen to open up
a window for viewing what apps you have running.

He was convinced (via marketing) that this is the only phone with that
ability.

My rooted S3 running on Beanstalk can do it.

What I'm trying to say is, yeah, gimmicks, but to the poorly-educated
consumer.

I personally find the edge to be just another thing that can go wrong when I
drop the phone.

------
ProfOak_
I don't get it. Is the only difference rounded edges?

